# English Shepherd mix needs a home



## ashleep (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi guys. We have a wonderfully loyal English Shepherd mix that needs a new home. She is 18 mo old and has been our family dog. She is exceptionally gentle with our children, and follows the toddling 1 yr old around the yard to protect her. She allows the baby and bigger kids to mess with her food while eating and has never once growled at the kids. She has been raised around chickens and pigs and our Jersey, and has never eaten a chicken. 

The catch is...she hates visitors. Really, really hates visitors. She is a wonderful guard dog in that sense, but she needs more training than we can offer her right now, and it breaks my heart to think of taking her to the shelter. She is definitely trainable, and willing, but it will take patience and time that I just don't have. I would be willing to drive an hour from here (NE Alabama) to meet anyone willing to take her and love her. 

I'll post pics afterwhile.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

You might try posting this in the pet section


----------



## ashleep (Apr 11, 2009)

Good idea, thanks!


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

There was a lady either on the goat section here, or on the chevontalk or lamancha talk that has been really looking for a farm dog, an English Shepherd specifically. So try there


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Sounds like she really wasn't socialized or taken anywhere as a pup. That will result in a pup that doesn't like strangers. I had that problem with my catahoula so what I did was sign him up for a training class at the local humane society. Problem solved! He's much more friendlier with strangers but still can be wary of strangers but more manageable.


----------

